# Lisa 90kg Deadlift



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

She did bash out 2 reps before but the retarded camera man...(me) had the wrong setting on my camera...

100kg was in the bag but she bottled it 






finally a work safe pic/vid of Lisa


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Impressive...

loving the encouragement 'come on you pussy, get on with it'


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah i thought peeps would like that


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Good Job! She looked like she could do more too!

SD


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

lol, more than you can lift mate!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

doesnt look right without a gooey mess on her face

try that, she may lift more


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Jimmy said:


> doesnt look right without a gooey mess on her face
> 
> try that, she may lift more


Thats her PWO shake surely?

SD


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> doesnt look right without a gooey mess on her face
> 
> try that, she may lift more





SD said:


> Thats her PWO shake surely?
> 
> SD


LOL



boobyboy luke said:


> lol, more than you can lift mate!


U see... i knew someone was gonna say an unbelieveably witty comment like that... :jerk:


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh dear, I clicked on one of the links & got this:





=


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

SCJP said:


> Oh dear, I clicked on one of the links & got this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all jokes aside, they are profesionals with loads of talent

pretty impresive imo


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

hey baz

why not take a photo of her bent over deadlifting

but with jiz all up her back this time

yeeeaaaah

thats what im talking about


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> hey baz
> 
> why not take a photo of her bent over deadlifting
> 
> ...


Utter freak!!!

Good lifting Baz mate or was it your misses lmfao!!!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

freak

or unique


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> freak
> 
> or unique


No mate deffo freak Stop trying to be clever with words to make yourself feel normal. You never have been nor ever will be normal!!


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice on Baz/Lisa!

LOL at this thread e.g. "booby boy Luke" ffs


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Jimmy said:


> all jokes aside, they are profesionals with loads of talent
> 
> pretty impresive imo


Jimmy, is there something you wanna tell us?

What do you get up to in the american football off-season?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

come and try out....you will see for yourself

:teabag:

there is a team in essex.....seriously....why not have a go?


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

^^^^ A team of American Footballers or Spandex Gymnasts?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

LOL

some would call them spandex gymnasts

but they are called essex spartans AFC

pretty decent team TBH


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DB, that was way cool, I posted a comment.

She had more in her tank than that.


----------



## dannova12 (Aug 26, 2005)

Good lifting,

Db, U dont half look different with some hair on your head!


----------



## dannova12 (Aug 26, 2005)

Was that down the david llyyod?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

hackskii said:


> DB, that was way cool, I posted a comment.
> 
> She had more in her tank than that.


yeah i saw the comment dude lol!

she should be good for 100kg (220lbs) soon enough lol!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DB said:


> yeah i saw the comment dude lol!
> 
> she should be good for 100kg (220lbs) soon enough lol!


Lisa, if you are listening, you can do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I want video too!

You will get it, trust me.......:cheer2: ......That looks Gay.... 

Its only a confidance issue, chick!!!.......hee heee......lol....................

That is a great lift Lisa!

I loved DB's a'ccent, I think I need to teach my man how to speak..... 

That video is inspiring!!!!!!!!............really cool actually.............


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

That looked easy, she'll pi55 100kg!

Well done Lisa!

(I think baz has been crushing up d-bol in her cornflakes........  )


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Well done girl, u made that look easy, u aint too far off from me now :boohoo: damn it!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I showed one of my work mates who's trying to bulk up.. He was well annoyed LOL! He can deadlift 110kg and he weighs 12 stone!!! LOL! Good lift though lisa, you're tiny aswell which is shocking!


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

well done Lisa.

As for that spandex video - it just looks like a load of dads at a wedding!


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

Well done Lisa,

not only does she have the faster bike she out lifts DB too, lmao


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Kel said:


> Well done Lisa,
> 
> not only does she have the faster bike she out lifts DB too, lmao


WTF??! u can get stuffed... my bike is much faster lol:blowme:


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

thank you everyone

i loved doing it as there where 2 boys behind me deadlifting and 1 of them was struggling on 40KG :laugh:

im going to retire after 100KG as i dont want to get a thick waist/back

:lift: the 1st vidoe was so much better as i bashed out 2 reps

and thats my girl kel you know my bike is faster compared to that lump on his lol


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lisa said:


> thank you everyone
> 
> i loved doing it as there where 2 boys behind me deadlifting and 1 of them was struggling on 40KG :laugh:
> 
> ...


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

^^^^^^^PMSL


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

impressive lift. Why is she lifting out of a rack first and then re racking it after rather than just deadlifting from the floor?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Ellis said:


> impressive lift. Why is she lifting out of a rack first and then re racking it after rather than just deadlifting from the floor?


she prefers it that way... she aint into powerlifting so its cool


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ellis said:


> impressive lift. Why is she lifting out of a rack first and then re racking it after rather than just deadlifting from the floor?


I do it that way myself, I hate to lug those plates on and off the bar while it is on the ground.


----------



## James W (Jan 5, 2007)

If using multiple plates on a deadlift putting a 2.5kg plate under the innermost 20 plate when on the floor will stop you having to lift the whole thing up etc to add more plates.

Just remember to take the 2.5 out before you lift!


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Good lift, ive only managed 100kg for 5reps before then i broke my wrist 2 days after so wont be doing that again for a while 

I usually use the smith machine not sure if its better or worse than free weights.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

The smith machine is worse as you follow that guide and not the natural path with your own body.


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Oh right...well in that case ill start using the normal bar (when my wrist heals)

cheers hacks


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

hackskii said:


> The smith machine is worse as you follow that guide and not the natural path with your own body.


Sure Tom Blackman will disagree with you here...

If i remember rightly he did a magazine article on smith machine deadlifts


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

crazycacti said:


> Sure Tom Blackman will disagree with you here...
> 
> If i remember rightly he did a magazine article on smith machine deadlifts


I think they were partial reps tho, I maybe wrong but he was targeting them to try to avoid thickening the waist.

bump for Tom


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

You're both right

I do smith machine deads when pre contest as they take the pressure off the waist and lumbar and focus on the lats more. I always do full reps.

I wouldnt ever go above 3-4 plates though (my max is 5.5 free bar) as Hackskii is correect that the ROM is not great unless you get a smith machine that is angled backward to allow for the lift.

You have to get in closer with a smith machine as conventional dead postition will hurt your lower back.


----------

